# Parents Medication



## oakleys (Jun 1, 2008)

My father currently has quarterly injections for a medical condition, would he be able to carry these on if he moves to Cyprus as he does now or would there be a cost 

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

It depends on his status when he comes over (working/retired) & what E-form he brings (E121, E106, E126). He may not have to pay more than a token payment.


----------



## oakleys (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Babs, thanks for replying. My father is a pensioner and as far as i know he would be using E121.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Then as far as I am aware, he will only have to pay a nominal amount if he registers with the local hospital. But this is only what I am told, by others who are doing it.... I haven't tried myself.


----------

